# Frage wegen ''Steckdose''



## Bier (25. Januar 2012)

Hey guten Tag zusammen!
Ich weiß zwar nicht genau ob ich hier richtig bin, aber diesen Unterforum schien mir am richtigsten.

Und zwar würde ich gerne wissen, was dieses Teil (ich weiß nicht ob man es Steckdose nennen kann) auf dem Foto im Anhang ist.
Vielleicht kennt sich ja jemand damit aus


----------



## dj*viper (25. Januar 2012)

das ist eine 5 polige steckdose mit 400V
Steckdose 25a –› PreisRoboter.de
http://www.amazon.de/Perilex-UP-Steckdose-5-polig-Duroplast-400V~/dp/B0060KRI22

kann man zb für einen herd verwenden


----------



## Blutengel (25. Januar 2012)

Das ist eine 400V Steckdose.


----------



## Bier (25. Januar 2012)

Ok danke schonmal.
Eigentlich soll da eine Waschmaschine dran angeschlossen werden.
Die hat einen ganz normalen 230V Stecker. Kann man das vergessen oder gibts da irgendwelcher Adapter/Spannungswandler oder ähnliches?


----------



## 0815klimshuck (25. Januar 2012)

hahahahhaha  400V Steckdose für den Fön im Badezimmer  Kraftfön


----------



## dj*viper (25. Januar 2012)

dafür muss die steckdose ausgetauscht werden. 
das sollte aber ein elektriker machen, da die nicht gebrauchten leitungen in der steckdose fachmännisch isoliert bzw abgeklemmt werden muss.


----------



## Bier (25. Januar 2012)

Ok, danke für die Hilfe.
War das früher üblich solche Steckdosen im Badezimmer zu haben?


----------



## Muetze (25. Januar 2012)

viele geräte liefen früher nur mit Drehstrom, sprich ja war normal sofern du in einen Altbau wohnst


----------



## Bier (25. Januar 2012)

Ist die Wohnung von nem Kumpel. Ich weiß nicht genau wie alt das Haus ist, aber würd es mal auf mindestens 50 Jahre schätzen.


----------



## Superwip (25. Januar 2012)

Es handelt sich um eine _DIN 49445_ 16A "Perilex" Drehstrom Steckdose

-> Perilex

Es handelt sich um eine Drehstromsteckernorm, die heute kaum mehr üblich ist; heute wird meist der "CEE Stecker" IEC 60309 eingesetzt, der wesentlich stromfester ist; dennoch sollte auch das kein Problem sein, wozu gibt es Adapter?

Nicht umbauen!

Zwischen dem Neutralleiter (links oben) und einem der anderen Leiter kann man normale 230V abgreifen, daher gibt es billige Adapter; die Steckdose umzubauen wäre einerseits sinnlos, andererseits braucht man vielleicht irgendwann doch Drehstrom...


----------



## bingo88 (25. Januar 2012)

Ich würde auch eher nach nem Adapter gucken.


----------



## dj*viper (25. Januar 2012)

ich bin gelernter elektriker und ich würde es umbauen!
die nicht benötigten leitungen im verteilerkasten abklemmen und fertig.

jede weitere verbindung, in dem fall ein adapter, ist eine mögliche fehlerquelle.

wenn man mal 400V braucht, kann es wieder umbauen.


----------



## bingo88 (25. Januar 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> ich bin gelernter elektriker ...


 In dem Fall ändere ich meine Meinung -> umbauen 
Gesehen habe ich so ne Steckdose jedenfalls noch nicht, ich kenn es halt nur von Baustellenverteilern, die aus 400V auch 230V machen.


----------



## dj*viper (25. Januar 2012)

es gibt heutzutage kaum bis garkeine geräte mehr, die so einen anschluss verwenden.
wenn man einen durchlauferhitzer anschliesst, sind die direkt angeschlossen, ohne eine steckdose.
wüsste sonst nicht, was man noch im badezimmer mit drehstrom anschliessen könnte.
deshalb umbauen und gut ist.


----------



## bingo88 (25. Januar 2012)

Das stimmt natürlich.


----------



## Superwip (25. Januar 2012)

> wüsste sonst nicht, was man noch im badezimmer mit drehstrom anschliessen könnte.


 
Waschmaschine _und_ Trockner; auf einem normalen 230V 16A Stromkreis kann das eng werden


----------



## bingo88 (25. Januar 2012)

Aber ich habe noch keine Waschmaschine / Trocker mit so einem Stecker gesehn.


----------



## Superwip (25. Januar 2012)

Man benötigt eben einen Verteiler, der an den Perilex angeschlossen wird und zwei Schukos als Ausgänge hat


----------



## dj*viper (25. Januar 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Waschmaschine _und_ Trockner; auf einem normalen 230V 16A Stromkreis kann das eng werden


 dann macht man da eine zweite steckdosen hin.

aber bitte *kein *adapter...wenn ich das schon höre....

geräte wie waschmaschine, trockner und dergleichen werden *immer *direkt angeschlossen. 
vllt was von VDE gehört?!

aber mach du mal mit nem adapter...die versicherung wirds freuen...


----------



## bingo88 (25. Januar 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> dann macht man da eine zweite steckdosen hin.


Die käme dann aber an eine andere Phase, oder? So rein zum Verständnis


----------



## dj*viper (25. Januar 2012)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Die käme dann aber an eine andere Phase, oder? So rein zum Verständnis


 ja selbstverständlich


----------



## Superwip (25. Januar 2012)

> dann macht man da eine zweite steckdosen hin.


 
Eine zweite Steckdose bringt nichts, wenn sie am selben Stromkreis hängt, ein zusätzliches Kabel verlägen ist natürlich vor allem in einem Altbau unter Umständen recht aufwendig.

Natürlich ist es keine sehr elegante Lösung.


----------



## bingo88 (25. Januar 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Eine zweite Steckdose bringt nichts, wenn sie am selben Stromkreis hängt, ein zusätzliches Kabel verlägen ist natürlich vor allem in einem Altbau unter Umständen recht aufwendig.
> Natürlich ist es keine sehr elegante Lösung.


 Darauf zielte ja meine Frage mit der Phase ab. Man hat bei 400V ja 3 Stück davon.


----------



## dj*viper (25. Januar 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Eine zweite Steckdose bringt nichts, wenn sie am selben Stromkreis hängt, ein zusätzliches Kabel verlägen ist natürlich vor allem in einem Altbau unter Umständen recht aufwendig.
> 
> Natürlich ist es keine sehr elegante Lösung.


 ich glaub, du hast echt keine ahnung von der materie. deshalb lass bitte dein pseudo fachwissen 

es sind 3 aussenleiter 1 neutralleiter und 1 PE in der steckdose.
natürlich kann man da 2 aussenleiter für jeweils eine steckdose benutzen. der neutralleiter und pe wird durchgeschliffen.

nu hör auf hier leute zu verwirren...


----------



## Superwip (25. Januar 2012)

> Darauf zielte ja meine Frage mit der Phase ab. Man hat bei 400V ja 3 Stück davon.


 
Klar; da jede Phase auch bei der Perilex Dose mit nur 16A belastet werden kann hätte man ja keinen Vorteil, wenn man nur eine nutzt



> es sind 3 aussenleiter 1 neutralleiter und 1 PE in der steckdose.
> natürlich kann man da 2 aussenleiter für jeweils eine steckdose benutzen. der neutralleiter und pe wird durchgeschliffen.


 
Hab ich je was anderes behauptet?

Das reicht ja.


----------



## bingo88 (25. Januar 2012)

Die alte Dose sollte doch raus und durch zwei Dosen, die jeweils an einer eigenen Phase hängen, ersetzt werden oder habe ich das falsch verstanden 
Da soltle das doch kein Problem darstellen


----------



## Clonemaster (25. Januar 2012)

bingo88 schrieb:
			
		

> Die alte Dose sollte doch raus und durch zwei Dosen, die jeweils an einer eigenen Phase hängen, ersetzt werden oder habe ich das falsch verstanden
> Da soltle das doch kein Problem darstellen



Richtig.


----------



## dj*viper (25. Januar 2012)

och leute...
es geht hier nicht um 2 steckdosen....
wer hat damit überhaupt angefangen? achja, unser elektrogenie...



Bier schrieb:


> Eigentlich soll da eine Waschmaschine dran angeschlossen werden.
> Die hat einen ganz normalen 230V Stecker. Kann man das vergessen oder gibts da irgendwelcher Adapter/Spannungswandler oder ähnliches?


 
alles andere wäre schon geklärt.


----------



## Clonemaster (25. Januar 2012)

Hatte es so verstanden, dass auch ein trockner ran soll. Wenn das jetzt und auch in der Zukunft nicht der Fall ist, dann reicht natürlich eine Dose.


----------



## Superwip (25. Januar 2012)

Stimmt, ja, mit der Verkabellung des Perilex Steckers kann man natürlich zwei Schukos unabhängig voneinander anschließen

trotzdem: die Idee eines _Downgrades_ eines Drehstromsteckers zu einem normalen 1-Phasen Stecker behagt mir nicht; wenn man Drehstrom hat, der einfach vielseitiger ist sollte man froh darüber sein


----------



## Clonemaster (25. Januar 2012)

Ein Adapter wäre natürlich einfacher, weiß aber auch nicht auswendig ob die VDE etwas dagegen hat. Anderseits ist so vieles gegen die Auflagen, da ist ein Adapter in diesem Fall noch das kleinere Übel.


----------



## dj*viper (25. Januar 2012)

grad bei geräten, die die vollen 16A auslasten, ist ein adapter zu benutzen sehr unklug.


----------



## Clonemaster (25. Januar 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:
			
		

> grad bei geräten, die die vollen 16A auslasten, ist ein adapter zu benutzen sehr unklug.



Dann muss er aber eine ordentliche Waschmaschine haben. Also Steckdose umbauen, das kostet halt. Aber bestimmt kennt er jemanden der ihm das machen kann ..


----------



## Superwip (25. Januar 2012)

Es gibt natürlich auch solche und solche Adapter


----------



## onslaught (25. Januar 2012)

Also solche Steckdosen braucht kein Mensch mehr. Die zwei Phasen im Sicherungskasten abklemmen und eine 220V Schuko Dose mit Deckel (Feuchtraum) zu montieren ist kein Akt. Da ist das rumgepfriemel mit einem Adapter aufwändiger und unsicherer.

10€ Materialkosten und 15 Minuten Arbeit.


----------



## JackOnell (25. Januar 2012)

Such ein elektriker wenn du dich das nicht traust und bau eine normale Steckdose. Benutze halt nur eine Phase die anderen zwei legst du auf klemmen und drückst sie in die dose.
Nim ne dose von merten teuer aber gut.


----------



## Bier (25. Januar 2012)

Oha was hab ich denn da ausgelöst?  Eigentlich war meine Frage längst von dj*viper beantwortet worden. Naja ich kenn jmd der Elektriker ist und das dann sicherlich austauschen kann


----------



## dj*viper (25. Januar 2012)

juhuu ich hab gewonnen 
krieg ich jetzt dafür ein "gefällt mir"?


----------



## Bier (25. Januar 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> juhuu ich hab gewonnen
> krieg ich jetzt dafür ein "gefällt mir"?


 Done


----------



## dj*viper (25. Januar 2012)

danke und gern geschehen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Januar 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> dann macht man da eine zweite steckdosen hin.
> 
> aber bitte *kein *adapter...wenn ich das schon höre....
> 
> ...


 

Ich glaube, ihm ging es um einen Adapter, der die einzelnen Phasen auf mehreren 230 V Dosen rausgibt. Das ist zwar unelegant, aber immer noch besser, als wenn Leute pauschal auf die Idee kommen "ich kann Trocker und Waschmaschiene problemlos anschließen, ich muss nur zwei Steckdosen nehmen" (... die dann in dem Bad ggf. an einer Phase hängen...)


----------



## rebel4life (26. Januar 2012)

Das ist ne schöne alte Perilex Steckdose. Und die werden auch noch heute verbaut. Wieso? Ganz einfach - CEE trägt zu dick auf. 

-> Kauf einen Adapter (am besten beim Elektriker beraten lassen). 

Alternativ vom Elektriker eine Steckdose setzen lassen, sofern noch nicht vorhanden, einen FI gleich dazu.

Spannungswandler brauchst du keinen. Sind genauso nur 230V. Nur zwischen den Phasen hast du 400V.

PS: Um die Frage nach dem Sinn einer Drehstromsteckdose im Bad aufzulösen: Durchlauferhitzer bzw. Boiler.


----------

